# The Amish Schoolchildren and Other Child Victims of Violence



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 6, 2006)

The Amish Schoolchildren and Other Child Victims of Violence.


----------



## MJS (Oct 6, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 6, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 6, 2006)

.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 6, 2006)

.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2006)

.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 6, 2006)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 6, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## exile (Oct 6, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Tames D (Oct 6, 2006)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 6, 2006)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 6, 2006)

.


----------



## gardawamtu (Oct 6, 2006)

.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 6, 2006)

The title poem from "I never saw another butterfly", poems written by children in the Terezin concentration camp.

"The Butterfly"

The last, the very last,
So richly, brightly, dazzlingly yellow.
Perhaps if the sun's tears would sing
       against a white stone. . . .

Such, such a yellow
Is carried lightly 'way up high.
It went away I'm sure because it wished to
        kiss the world good-bye.

For seven weeks I've lived in here,
Penned up inside this ghetto.
But I have found what I love here.
The dandelions call to me
And the white chestnut branches in the court.
Only I never saw another butterfly.

That butterfly was the last one.
Butterflies don't live in here,
       in the ghetto.

                  Pavel Friedman 4.6.1942​
May all children have every chance to see another butterfly.


----------



## zDom (Oct 6, 2006)

...


----------



## kenpo0324 (Oct 6, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## donna (Oct 6, 2006)

.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 6, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 23, 2006)

:asian: Violence was not their way. They trusted the Lord. Their community still does in this tragedy.


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 23, 2006)

It was sad hearing about what happened. :asian: .


----------



## Drac (Oct 23, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Oct 23, 2006)

IcemanSK said:


> :asian: Violence was not their way. They trusted the Lord. Their community still does in this tragedy.


 
Well said Sir...


----------



## pstarr (Oct 23, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Oct 23, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## searcher (Oct 24, 2006)

IcemanSK said:


> :asian: Violence was not their way. They trusted the Lord. Their community still does in this tragedy.


:asian:
A very true sgn of faith and strength.


----------

